# My CX4 say - "Me no like Blazer Brass" - Uggg



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I went shooting today with a friend from my online forum - I took my SCAR and Beretta 9mm CX4 carbine. It's been since around April or so the last time I shot both, and it was the last time he and I had gone shoot.

I shot my CX4 first, and it was giving me conniptions. It ran 100%, but the groups were not consistent, and were all over the target at 50 yards. I adjusted my Mepro 21 two clicks up, and then eventually went 2 clicks down. But, the windage was all over as well. 

After 50 rounds of Blazer Brass, I put it aside and shot my SCAR 16. The SCAR has the exact same optic. It shot fine. No accuracy problems. I even finally checked the iron sights - I had never used them on the SCAR before. I had previously set the iron sights to the tip of the Mepro 21 triangle, and it was almost dead on. I made a slight adjustment, but it is actually hard to see the front sight post with the large triangle of the optic. The iron post is about 1 inch high now, but I'm just going to leave it. The windage is perfect.

After shooting the SCAR - I decided to shoot a few rounds of the 9mm Critical Defense I keep in the CX4 Storm. The gun was previously zeroed using it. It was dead on. No issues at all. I shot just a few rounds, but they went where I wanted them too...

Moral of the story - my CX4 no like 9mm Blazer Brass - accuracy wise. For defensive rounds, I discovered last time that 124gr Golddot produced a similar shotgun pattern, but not quite as bad as the Blazer Brass FMJ. And, 124 Hydrashoks shot to the left.

115gr WWB shoots perfectly fine accuracy wise. And, 115gr Critical Defense and 95gr Federal Bulldog shoot fantastic thru the Storm. So, while I love Blazer Brass in my handguns - it seems that I will be shooting WWB thru the CX4 carbine... 

Kinda weird... I was almost fed up enough to maybe go buy a cheap AR. Sean was telling me not to get rid of a gun from 1 bad trip - but I know what the gun can do, and it was just freaky.

Anyway - at the end of the day - all is well


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I mentioned the Blazer Brass issue at the Beretta Forum. Someone stated it sounded like it could be a jacket seperation issue, since the carbine adds FPS to the round over what it does out of a pistol. Then, he found this: BLAZER BRASS AMMO PROHIBITED - Cold Bore Tactical, LLC

So, while I have always liked the round thru handguns in the past, it may not be that good for carbine usage.


----------

